# Leaf Litter Magazine: free downloads of past issues



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

With the new website we are making available PDF versions of all past issues of _Leaf Litter_: LEAF LITTER MAGAZINE

The purpose of this is to further the spirit of the Amphibian Steward Network (ASN) by allowing the sharing of acquired information (breeding protocols, etc.) with everyone involved, as well as to serve as an indefinite resource for future amphibian keepers and institutions.

Enjoy!


----------



## baileyjames6 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you so much, this is like a belated Christmas present!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Leaf litter magazine is now on my ipad for reading Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sweet. Thanks for posting. There is no such thing as too much info, especially with frogs


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

And as always, high quality printed versions are available via print-on-demand distributor MagCloud: Collection Leaf Litter | HP MagCloud (only the last 3 issues, however)


----------

